# Substrate



## Gas man (21 Jun 2014)

Is the TMC substrate range any good and if not what would you recommend to me. I am in the process of shutting down my reef tank so any help to turn my aquarium into a beautiful planted tank would be gratefully received  especially substrate wise.cheers Dan.


----------



## Alastair (21 Jun 2014)

Gas man said:


> Is the TMC substrate range any good and if not what would you recommend to me. I am in the process of shutting down my reef tank so any help to turn my aquarium into a beautiful planted tank would be gratefully received  especially substrate wise.cheers Dan.



Yep the tmc stuff is great I've used it on all my last 4 tanks. Brilliant stuff and the grain shape is nice 
Good anchoring, clear water from the start etc 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gas man (21 Jun 2014)

Hello again Alistair lol. Thanks for helping out again. So do I have to use peat and then the substrate or is there an all in one type thing in the TMC range? Cheers Dan.


----------



## Claire (21 Jun 2014)

The TMC aqua soil is all in one. Contains nutrients for your plants, although for the best growth you will be adding liquid or powder ferts to the water too once set up


----------



## Gas man (21 Jun 2014)

Cheers Clare is it like a peat or gravel like?


----------



## Alastair (21 Jun 2014)

Gas man said:


> Cheers Clare is it like a peat or gravel like?



It's a clay type ball shape..very nice 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sacha (21 Jun 2014)

Don't forget nutrasoil leeches ammonia for a few weeks.


----------



## X3NiTH (22 Jun 2014)

Which is why I still can't get my head around why aquarium shops don't sell pre-filtered-bio-loaded sponges or media for filters or substrate to get the cycle rolling along quicker.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (22 Jun 2014)

Most shops will hold your sponges or media in bags if you ask them, personally I wouldn't want my media exposed to that many possible diseases and pathogens. 
In a heavily planted tank you can start slowly stocking within a couple of weeks anyway.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aliclarke86 (22 Jun 2014)

The ammonia is great for starting the cycle and like Iian said. If you plant heavily the plants will lap it up too 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gas man (22 Jun 2014)

Ok so it looks like I will be using the TMC stuff. Thanks for your advice on this as I say it's a long way removed from my reef tank. Ammonia in a reef is a killer but from what I'm gathering it will be good source off energy so to speak in my planted tank.the only other question is you mentioned nutrasoil Sacha is that the name of the TMC stuff? I also want to say thanks for all your replys that will steer me in the right way to set up a tank like some of the ones I have seen on this site already. And also this site is really friendly not like most of the reef keeping sits I have used. So thanks for the welcom guys and sorry for all the basic questions.Dan.


----------



## aliclarke86 (22 Jun 2014)

Tmc aquagro nutasoil. Comes in black or brown  

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gas man (22 Jun 2014)

aliclarke86 said:


> Tmc aquagro nutasoil. Comes in black or brown
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Thanks Ali I think I will have a look at the brown colour. I think the more natural the better. Do you put sand over the top or as I have been told it's like pellets can I just have that as my one and only substrate? Thanks for helping me out. Dan.


----------



## aliclarke86 (22 Jun 2014)

Yeah I really like the brown. 




Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Claire (22 Jun 2014)

You can put sand or something over the top of it if you don't like the way it looks, but you can leave it uncovered too if you're not fussed.


----------



## Gas man (22 Jun 2014)

Claire said:


> You can put sand or something over the top of it if you don't like the way it looks, but you can leave it uncovered too if you're not fussed.


Cheers I will have a good look into it.


----------



## aliclarke86 (22 Jun 2014)

You should ask in the sponsors forum. I'm sure George (I assume its George) will answer any questions you have

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------

